

Scientists observe brain activity in real time - dalek2point3
http://news.stanford.edu/news/2014/april/voltage-brain-activity-042214.html

======
MrQuincle
It would be great to see the movies of those Purkinje cells firing. It's gonna
be a while before we have transparent skulls though... And as soon as 100
billion neurons are gonna fire, who is gonna solve this "big data" problem?
That's a lot of data!

~~~
aschampion
A lot of people still have blinders on and can't see past the imaging problems
to the exascale analysis that's required to exploit these data, or just view
the computational side as perfunctory and don't anticipate that it will likely
end up being just as challenging, from a research and economic/organizational
perspective, as the imaging and biology. I've been trying to get computation-
focused research on massive graph and activity analysis in this domain --
especially exploiting multiscale, multimodal integration of disparate imaging
techniques and models -- picked up for 4 years now without success and am
finally packing up and moving on out of frustration with the myopia of funding
and priorities.

~~~
tdaltonc
Would you be interested in talking about this? I'm trying to get neuroimaging
department to standardize methods for communicating data/models/findings and
I'd love to talk to someone who's been through it.

------
DiabloD3
I bet we produce an artificial human-like brain within the next ten years.

~~~
epi8
Really? Because not even the Kurzweil (who numbers among the more optimistic
where this is concerned) agrees with that timeline.

[http://www.kurzweilai.net/singularity-
q-a](http://www.kurzweilai.net/singularity-q-a)

~~~
Mangalor
1\. Ray Kurzweil is not psychic.

2\. We now have detailed maps of parts of the human and mouse brains on the
bio side as well as working AI-like systems (Siri, Watson, etc.) on the tech
side. Who's to say the intersection of the two fields won't result in a human-
like AI in 10 years?

3\. The "law of accelerating returns" may work faster than anticipated.

